# MySpace Table Width Issue



## cheero (Nov 29, 2005)

Hello all, I have recently tweaked my layout on MySpace and for some odd reason, I cannot get my comments table on bottom to be properly adjusted.

The code that I am using is set to 100% but it still doesn't show up properly.

<style type="text/css">
.section1:before { content: "Body Properties"; }
body {
background-color:Slategray;
border-width:7px;
border-color:Slategray;
border-style:groove;
}

.section2:before { content: "Table Section Properties"; }
table, tr, td {background:transparent; border:2px;}
table table table {background-color:Lightslategray;}
table table table {
border-width:2px;
border-color:Steelblue;
border-style:groove;
}
table table table table {border:1px;}

.section3:before { content: "Text and Link Properties"; }
input {background-color:transparent !important;}
td, span, div, input, a, table td div div font,
body div table tbody tr td font {font-family:Verdana !important;}
td, span, div, input, table td div div font,
body div table tbody tr td font {color:000000 !important;}
.nametext, .whitetext12, .lightbluetext8, .orangetext15, .blacktext12,
.redtext, .redbtext, .blacktext10, .btext {color:000000 !important;}
a {color:000000 !important; text-decoration:none !important; text-transform:none !important; font-weight:normal !important; font-style:normal !important;}
a:hover {color:Skyblue !important; text-decoration:none !important; text-transform:none !important; font-weight:normal !important; font-style:normal !important;}

.section4:before { content: "Other Properties"; }
table td div div font {visibility:hidden;}
a img {border-color:000000; border-style:solid; border-width:2px;}
a:hover img {border-color:000000; border-style:solid; border-width:2px;}
.blacktext10 {
border-top-width:1px; border-bottom-width:0px; border-left-width:0px; border-right-width:0px;
border-color:Lawngreen; border-style:groove; display:block; width:100%;}
table table td.text table, table table td.text table td {width:100%;}


----------

